# I have fallen in love with Firemouth's but I need help



## newfishhobbyist (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, I recently got into the fish keeping hobby and started my tank off with barbs. Unfortunately it wasn't until a few weeks later that I fell in love with Firemouths and decided to get one for my tank. I got one the other day and put it in my tank and he did fine with the other fish for the first few days, there was no nipping or chasing or harassment but this morning I found the firemouth's tail nipped quite badly and my only guess is that the barbs finally started attacking it. Now I bought this Firemouth as a juvenile and its about 3cm's i have 10 barbs in the tank with it. What I would like help with is sexing the Firemouth as I really want to get it a companion for the tank and decided that I may swell get it a partner so they can breed. second I was wondering what I could do to stop it getting attacked until I get it a partner. Also how to tell if they're male or female would be good, or the best strategy to find a suitable match for it.
Thank you


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The fish is too small to sex at that size. You will need to wait until it's about double that size to really tell.

Best way to develop a pair is to add several juveniles together and let them grow up together. I would add 3-4 more about the same size. Once they begin to mature you will need to remove the others or they will be attacked by the pair.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Firemouths live in groups, as do all Thorichthys spp. You'll see more natural behaviour, better colours and less stress with half a dozen or more. And more chance of obtaining a pair if they can choose they're own partners.


----------



## newfishhobbyist (Mar 16, 2018)

At the moment I have a 180 litre tank (plan on upgrading soon) if i have 10 barbs in there now is it a good idea to buy 3 or 4 fire mouths from the LFS put them in and then wait for a pair to develop? If that is a good idea then how long can i keep them all in a 180litre tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

And what kind of barbs are they? Sounds like you'll probably need to remove them...


----------



## newfishhobbyist (Mar 16, 2018)

Im not sure what the dimensions are but it is longer than it is tall, and i have tiger barbs


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Bust out a tape measure


----------



## newfishhobbyist (Mar 16, 2018)

Dimensions: 120x36x45


----------

